# Breeders in the Houston, TX area?



## Soulmate (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been looking for a hedgie but I need some help!

Does anyone know of any good breeders in the Houston, TX area?

Since I live about an hour north of Houston, and have limited traveling area, I need somewhere close.


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

When I was looking back in 2010, I could not find a breeder in Houston. I had to get my baby from a lady in San Marcos. She bred other animals too and called her "business" Janda Exotics. I wouldn't recommend her though.


----------



## Soulmate (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah.. That's the only one I can find other than one in Alvin, which seems really shady to me.


----------

